# Pelagic Pirate Memorial Day Offshore Trolling Report



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

What a weekend of flat calm conditions and High Heat !!!

Saw on our Roff report that huge finger of blue water was extending East to West over the Wings so we shot out short of the area arriving at 9 am Saturday morning. On the way we passed a huge rip with blue on one side and green on the other but it was only 100ft deep so we continued to our area.

Stopped on a spot to catch a few dozen huge Vermillions , and some assorted other bottom fish to get the crew's lines wet and get the stink off. After that we rolled south to deep water high speed trolling with no bites. Stopped on a huge wreck in 240 feet and let the guys jig for just long enough to wear themselves out on 40 -60 pound AJ's. Now with a 300 quart cooler filled with nice fish we put the spread in and started our troll to the wings area. 

Not sure i mentioned this before, but it was so flat and so calm and so hot you could cook a egg on the deck in 2 sec flat. The trolling at least got the wind blowing before someone died of heat stroke. About 2 hours into our troll i found a floating pallet in the binos way off the port side. We rolled that way and made a few circles and then stopped and chummed up the biggest school of 5-10 pound dolphin i have ever seen. Despite being surrounded by dolphin , they just didnt want to bite at first , but we managed to get 25 nice ones into the cooler and left 20K of them for everyone else. After that we trolled for hours with one billfish knock down on my trusty black bart rum cay candy, but the small white didnt stick and that was all she wrote.

We were going to overnight , but with a huge hual of fish on ice and sickening heat with no AC we opted to head back in around 6:30 instead of overnighting in the sauna. Because it was so flat we made it back in record time even for my slow single diesel. Really wish i had the strength to stay the night out there as the weather was perfect, but it was just too dang hot without AC:thumbsup:


----------

